# Buzzing LED lights - no dimmer



## quarky2001 (May 29, 2014)

Any ideas what might make a set of 9 LED pot lights buzz, when there is no dimmer in the circuit? 

There are a pair of the same lights in the house which don't buzz at all, but even if I isolate the circuit the lights are on, the set of 9 on a separate circuit buzzes quite loudly, to the point that it's quite bothersome. 

Any ideas?

I've tried a separate circuit, and the problem remains. The ONLY idea I've had so far which I haven't yet tested is the chance that they might be on the same phase as the fridge or something, and when I tested them on another circuit, it just happened to also be on that phase (I didn't even check which one the other test circuit was, because I hadn't thought of this at the time). Is this worth checking out, do you think?

Any other causes I should investigate?

If it's relevant, these are bulbs with the standard GU10 base, and no separate driver or anything; the bulb terminals actually receive the full 120 VAC themselves, so whatever drivers exist are inside the bulb base.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

quarky2001 said:


> Any ideas what might make a set of 9 LED pot lights buzz, when there is no dimmer in the circuit?
> 
> There are a pair of the same lights in the house which don't buzz at all, but even if I isolate the circuit the lights are on, the set of 9 on a separate circuit buzzes quite loudly, to the point that it's quite bothersome.
> 
> ...


"Cheap" lamps? Built in PWM pwr. supply probably don't have decent filtering, if any.


----------



## quarky2001 (May 29, 2014)

Update - yeah, that was it. The lamps weren't cheap, but I tried popping the breaker into an adjacent slot, and that solved the buzzing problem. There were a pair of freezers and a fridge on the same busbar in the panel, so it turns out that one of them just has some funny looking sine waves.


----------

